# OPTION CODE LIST?



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone have a complete build/option code list? I've got some of the codes, most of the ones listed on the cowl tag, but the build sheet list is quite a bit bigger...
Thanks in advance!
Wooftfd


----------



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

OOOOOps, for a 64 gto!!!!!!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Maybe this will add to what you have.


PONTIAC A-BODY ACCESSORY CODES 1964-67

These codes are on the bottom of the trim. data tag found on the fire wall.
They primarily identify equipment or options installed.
Some codes only ID option and not specific equipment.

These codes are made up of a number (Excl #1) and are followed by one or more letters.
The number in front identifies group. Groups are 2, 3, 4 & 5.

This five group code system ONLY applies to the following FISHER Body assembly plants;
FRA, (Framingham, MA) KAN, (Kansas City, MO) & PON, (Pontiac, MI)

*The BF, (Fremont, CA) used a UPC code system and the BAL, (Baltimore, MD) plant used no codes at all*


Group 1: 

D = Power convertible top (If not standard)

E = Soft ray tinted glass (All windows)

O = Two tone paint (w/ use of vinyl top trim)

O = Mirror Group (1965)

T = Power front seat (Bench or L.H. Bucket)

W = Soft ray tinted glass (Windshield only)

Y = Power windows

Group 2: 

A= Foam bench seat cushion (Exc. GTO)

B = 3 speed manual transmission (Floor shift)

E = Air conditioning (Different ducting)

G = Console

H = Heater delete

K = Air conditioning

L = 4 speed manual transmission 

N = Automatic (1964)

P = Back up lamps. (Listed incorrectly in many publication as Radio, 1964-65)

R = Rear seat speaker

S = Rear mounted manual antenna

T = Rear mounted power antenna

U = 8-Track (1967)

V = Verbra-phonic rear speaker

W = 2 speed automatic transmission

Y = Padded dash (1965)

Z = 3SPD M40 AUTOMATIC (1967)

Group 3: 

B = Rear window defogger

C = Padded dash (1964-KC cars)? 

K = Dome courtesy lamp

N = Roof rail reading lamps

Group 4: 

F = Outside remote mirror

G = Décor Group (Tempest & Tempest Custom only 1964-1965 KC cars)

H =

Q = Full size spare tire (1967)?

Group 5: 

B = Luggage lamp (Kansas City plant only)

J = Under hood lamp

M = Rear center seat belt (Framingham plant only) 

N = GTO trim upgrade/option (1965-KC cars)

O = Seat Belt Delete (1965)?

P = Luggage lamp (Framingham and Pontiac plants only)

W = Custom retractable front seat belts

Y = Deluxe front seat belts

Y = Custom seat belts (1965)?

Z = Shoulder belts (Front seats) 

Z = Seat belt delete (1964 -Pontiac Plant)


----------



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

yes sir!


----------



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

Still hoping for a list?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1964 PONTIAC TEMPEST LeMANS/GTO FACTORY AND DEALER INSTALLED OPTIONS LIST;


----------



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> 1964 PONTIAC TEMPEST LeMANS/GTO FACTORY AND DEALER INSTALLED OPTIONS LIST;
> View attachment 142019
> 
> View attachment 142020


Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

Ok, so looks like just the tire and engine codes left... # 72 to 76 box


----------



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

wooftfd said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!!!











Here's why I'm looking!!! Just bought, first GTO!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> View attachment 142036
> 
> View attachment 142037
> 
> View attachment 142038


Thank you Junior!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi wooftfd,

GTOJUNIOR May have mentioned that data is in Eric White’s book.








GTOAA Pontiac GTO Eric White GT-37 Illustrated 1964-1971 Identification Guide | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GTOAA Pontiac GTO Eric White GT-37 Illustrated 1964-1971 Identification Guide at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

One of the best "GTO" Build Information books to come along in years!


----------

